# Neuer Rechner möglichst Preiswert NUR WO



## kirchel (16. Januar 2004)

Hi Forum, 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand mir hier einen Onlineshop empfehlen kann wo ich einen Rechner für um die 200 Euro bekomme.
Ich hab schon bei Ebay und einigen anderen PC Shop nachgeschaut nur so das HAMMER Angebot habe ich noch nicht gefunden.
Vielleicht hat einer von euch ja noch ne gute Idee wei ich möglichst  preiswert an einen Rechner komme.
Der PC muß nix besonderes sein, ich dachte da so an, 1,5GHZ, 256DDR RAM, DVD Laufwerk, 40 GB Festplatte, Grafikkarte kann auch Onboard sein, sollten nur schon 64 MB sein.
Ich will mit dem Rechner nicht mehr machen als im Internet surfen, Textanwendungen benutzen und DVD abspielen.
Also jetzt nicht für so aufwändige dinge wie Spiel, Grafik Programme etc.

Wenn jemand da ein paar gut Ideen, Adressen oder Link  hat die mir helfen möglichst billig an nen Rechner zu kommen wäre das echt nett.

Danke 

mfg
Kirchel


----------



## Erpel (16. Januar 2004)

Ich habe zwar nicht nachgesehn, aber http://www.mindfactory.de hat ne große auswahl und ein breites Preisspektrum. Habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Ansonsten, und damit es keine Werbung ist
http://www.atelco.de - Gute Erfahrung - Sehr Kulant
http://www.alternate.de - Kenn ich net  Persönlich.
200 € sind sehr knapp glaub ich.


----------



## joergtobias (16. Januar 2004)

Net Markt 24 Hardware
Komplett PC NEMAQ Office 1600 PRO, AMD Duron 1.6 GHz, 128 MB DDR-RAM, 40 GB HDD 7200rpm, 52x CD-ROM,...279,-
http://shop.rammodul.de/index.php?CAT=PC-Systeme&SID=10684804023fafb792533bd|1068480402&PID=50015&SUBCAT=1501&=


----------

